# camperstop 2012 or keep 2009



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all ive still got camperstop europe 2009 , is it worth upgrading to 2012 ?, is there much more info than the older version , thanks gary


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would hang on to what you have. Think how many campsites have closed since that book was produced 0.5%?? You MIGHT come across one that is no longer operating but the VAST majority in your book will still be going strong.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have changed ours every 3 years, got the 2012 this year, seems many more pics than before and anyway its nice having a nice new book. 

Saying this we now realise it is the only book we actually use, despite all the others we take with us, remember you will need to get the matching co ordinates for your sat nav, I am guessing you knew you could do this. One reason why we have this book as it makes searching for an alternative so easy if you get to one not suitable for whatever reason. 

Mandy


----------

